
How Google and Others Are Plotting the Revenge of the Web App - nreece
http://www.fastcompany.com/3063420/elasticity/how-google-and-others-are-plotting-the-revenge-of-the-web-app
======
luvz2code
Every app, for some unexplained reason, wants full access to my phone. This is
a huge security/privacy problem for me. I think web apps can solve this
problem.

~~~
shostack
Because even if they don't use those permissions today, it is easier to ask
for them up front rather than reduce their update rate when rolling out stuff
that does use it.

This is often combined with release notes like FB and Pinterest where they say
something like "we're adding great stuff all the time but we won't tell you
what it is until you've installed and can't roll back even if you hate it, so
upgrade now to get the latest!"

The trend seems to be most prominent among ad supported apps, which doesn't
surprise me. They need to future proof their data collection options. Can't
say I blame them from a business standpoint as much as I dislike it as an end
user.

------
tboyd47
> It seems, then, that the decade-old optimism around web apps and open
> platforms still has a spark left. Why is that? "I honestly can't tell you,"
> Russell says. "I just feel very lucky."

Because...

1) Mobile apps require an install, mobile websites don't.

2) Content linked from my inbox lives on the web, not mobile apps.

3) Google search is a better way to find stuff than App store.

Solve these three problems and I'll start getting nervous. 'til then, I
consider my job as a web developer pretty secure.

~~~
divbit
For anything that doesn't require actual hardware (like camera, touch-id,
etc.) I completely agree:

1.b) Mobile apps require updates for any issues, which must pass slow app
store guardians. 5) (user above did 4) browser navigates consistently between
pages, while apps can all choose their own navigation scheme which could be
unfamiliar. 6) Mobile websites can be browsed in incognito mode, while it's
hard to install and use an app incognito. 7) Mobile apps can eat battery life
when closed, unless you have tons of time to spend managing notification and
background settings.

------
mark_l_watson
I build my web sites mobile first, then make sure they also work nicely on a
laptop browser. However, I am a little skeptical about progressive web apps. I
used to just install a very small number of apps on my Android phone for
privacy reasons. Now, with Android 6 I can set fine grain permissions and I
now have about 10 apps installed. For everything else, simple web sites are
sufficient.

The article is right on, on the point tha SEO is a big win for web apps.

